# Deer Processing



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am new to deer hunting this year and loving it! (Imagine how much l'll love it when I finally actually get a deer! haha) Anyhow, I have pretty much been doing this on my own, reading and learning how to hunt. Next will be what to do with the deer once its dead.

I think I can gut it ok enough....however, I really do not want to try skinning it and cutting up the meat by myself at this point. I have never seen it done nor been taught how to do this, other than books and videos. 

Does anyone recommend any place that will do this for me?? What do they charge on average? Tips/suggestions are appreciated. I live in Southwestern Ohio. Thanks


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

You will get a few diffrent answers for this one but heres what I have to offer. 

Jones processing in hartford is really good they wrap there stuff real goos but are a little pricey around $70-$90 dollars, and you cant count on them to be open all the time. Infact they lost my deer this year because on the last 2 days of gun season we went to check my deer in there and they were closed at 6:00 and not open Sunday. So I went WLC Processing in Mecca the number is (330) 637-9610 they were really good and have some great bologna and can make anything you want only in the amounts you want. With Jones you have to get a big batch of one thing. His price was 40 dollars to cut and you wrap 50 dollars for cut and wrap. I sugges you wrap yourself because they put more hamburger in one bag than I like. 

shoot me an email if you have any questions Mark


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

FlatheadKing06 does deer processing. Afordable and Good!  Hes not too far away either!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'de highly recommend going to a processor near you. Might want to make a post in the SW Ohio area. I use someone on the Eastside of Cinci, which is a long drive from you. Really, they're all over the place and generally you won't pay more than $75 for steaks and ground.

Personally I pay 60 dollars at the place I use. Great service, fast returns, and the packaging is better than I could ever hope to do.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Check out my buddys post on ShortCuts Deer processing in Darke Co. Its under the Ohio bait,tackle,Taxidermy, etc.

He charges 50 bucks to bone,skin, cut and wrap it how you want. He also does the grinding and will add beef or pork if you want it. He does marinading as well. The deer you bring is the deer you get and he has it done ususally within a day.

If you want deer sticks or summer sausage hes got you covered as well.
937-997-2184 ask For Matt.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Kentucky Afield offers a nifty DVD that shows deer processing from woods to table. I gave several as gifts this year. You can find segments on YouTube.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECdaKBbmGnU"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys! Now I just need to get me that first deer!!


----------



## c75 (May 29, 2007)

Find some of your hunting buddies that do their own and have them help you....once you do it yourself, you will NEVER go back to having it processed.....difference of night and day....YOU are taking care of the whole thing from pulling the trigger, to washing your dishes when your done eating it....I make all my own burger, steaks, roast, sticks, summer sausage, and I can honestly say its all better than any I've had processed...and I've had 8-10 processed at 4 different places prior to doing it myself for the last 7-8 years...your on this site, so I'm sure if you bounce around on the net enough, you will find what your looking for.


----------



## Boston30 (Nov 14, 2006)

How far are you from Waynesville? There's a great processor there: "Davidson's Meat Processing". They do great work and costs $80. For me, it's well worth the money when you don't have a place to hang and butcher deer.


----------



## swamprat350 (Aug 8, 2016)

fshnteachr said:


> I am new to deer hunting this year and loving it! (Imagine how much l'll love it when I finally actually get a deer! haha) Anyhow, I have pretty much been doing this on my own, reading and learning how to hunt. Next will be what to do with the deer once its dead.
> 
> I think I can gut it ok enough....however, I really do not want to try skinning it and cutting up the meat by myself at this point. I have never seen it done nor been taught how to do this, other than books and videos.
> 
> Does anyone recommend any place that will do this for me?? What do they charge on average? Tips/suggestions are appreciated. I live in Southwestern Ohio. Thanks



Thomas Farms DEER PROCESSING in new madison ohio will treat you right. $65- $125 depending on size of deer. most average $65-$80 they do summer sausage, jerkey, snack sticks, and bratwurst.maybe a few other things if you ask. 937-423-4522


----------



## swamprat350 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thomas Farms DEER PROCESSING in new madison ohio will treat you right. $65- $125 depending on size of deer. most average $65-$80 they do summer sausage, jerkey, snack sticks, and bratwurst.maybe a few other things if you ask. open 7 days and holidays 8:00 am - 9:00 pm 937-423-4522


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I paid 150 to have my deer (not the tenderloin or backstraps) turned into trail and summer. I used dumas in suffield. I cut it all myself. Look on line and take your time cuting it up. I taught myself. I have a grinder now so I may try making my own.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I sure hope 8 years later that this guy isnt still looking for a processor.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I sure hope 8 years later that this guy isnt still looking for a processor.


Hope he got his first deer sometime in the past 8 years !!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Way to dig up a thread!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> I sure hope 8 years later that this guy isnt still looking for a processor.


Lol, they say whitetail deer are very elusive.


----------

